# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  ThreeUp V3 - New Build - No Z Axis

## rickydoyaljr

I just completed my first build of a ThreeUp V3 Kit and the X and Y axis works just fine, but Z axis does not move. The two NEMA 17 Stepping Drives just oscillate back and forth and make a clicking sound. The wiring diagram for the kit does not match the wiring color sequence. Could this be a bad setting, drive motor, or controller?

----------


## rickydoyaljr

I was able to solve the problem. All of the pinouts were wrong and I had to re-arrange the pin order in the molex connector.

----------

